# Toronto muslim supports executing gays that's Sharia law and it's coming to Canada



## MindWars (Jun 6, 2019)

Toronto Muslim Supports Executing Gays: 'That's Sharia Law and It's Coming to Canada' (VIDEO)
_Al Quds Day protester in Toronto on June 1 advocates that Canada should be_* ruled by Sharia law, *Rebel Media reported.



lmfao we told you  GAYS ARE HATED AND DYOU ARE ALL BEING TRAPPED YOU STUPID LEFTIST FKRS!!

Watch how much of a conspiracy it is when you see your bs clubs getting hit up again or gays start getting taken out.trans ppl too.   

We told you stupid dfkrs they are allowed TO LIE so they can infiltrate from with inn MORON!!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 6, 2019)

Coming to a city near you.....

if stupid TDS libs have their way....


----------



## aaronleland (Jun 6, 2019)

Why should anybody care about what _some guy_ in Toronto supports? They used to have a mayor who smoked crack. That's WAY crazier than some random Muslim dude.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 6, 2019)

I saw a guy, downtown here in America.  His sign said The End is Near.

See!  I told you the end was near.  Did you listen? Nooooooooo.  You'll be sorry.........


----------



## Third Party (Jun 6, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Toronto Muslim Supports Executing Gays: 'That's Sharia Law and It's Coming to Canada' (VIDEO)
> _Al Quds Day protester in Toronto on June 1 advocates that Canada should be_* ruled by Sharia law, *Rebel Media reported.
> 
> 
> ...


Quick, shove a microphone in front of Tlaib's mouth!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Toronto Muslim Supports Executing Gays: 'That's Sharia Law and It's Coming to Canada' (VIDEO)
> ...


and don't stop until the gag reflex hits the evil creature.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 7, 2019)

meanwhile muslim are the biggest closeted homos 
just like blacks and cat-lick priests



 
oh canada indeed 

the west is goin down 

tick tock


----------



## MindWars (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 7, 2019)

Isn't there some crackpot American protestant fundie preacher who says the same things? I think he has been banned from several countries. The world is full of nutjobs.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 7, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Isn't there some crackpot American protestant fundie preacher who says the same things? I think he has been banned from several countries. The world is full of nutjobs.




i would imagine so 
and of course he would be banned from traveling by nazis


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 7, 2019)

Some random fake guy tells bigot what he wants to hear shocker.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 8, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Toronto Muslim Supports Executing Gays: 'That's Sharia Law and It's Coming to Canada' (VIDEO)
> _Al Quds Day protester in Toronto on June 1 advocates that Canada should be_* ruled by Sharia law, *Rebel Media reported.
> 
> 
> ...



Attack on a bus in London on two lesbians. Media is quiet on the nationality of the perps


----------

